# One year since Tucker's been gone.



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

It has been one year since my sweet boy Tucker was PTS in my arms. I still miss him so much. He was always the gentleman. He would even mew for permission to jump up in my lap. When I sat down on the couch at the end of the day he would come trotting up saying, "mew! mew! mew!". He always cuddled up at my right hand side at night and I slept with my arm around him. After my father passed away Tucker would sit on the desk next to the computer while I typed dads letters home from WWII to share with the rest of the family. He was such a comfort. There are some cats you have in your life that are so very special. He was my wonderful boy and I will always miss him.









This is where Tucker is buried. I planted blue aguratum, violet asters and purple coneflowers around his marker. I also planted some catnip with blue flowers nearby.









Today I spent a lot of time with my kitties giving them attention and doing the things they like best in memory of Tucker.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That was so sweet, Sue. I think that will make us all hold our kitties a little closer today.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

It is so wonderful that you made his grave so beautiful. He'll never be forgotten.


----------

